# Help on Paris Carbon Sizing



## 1-2win (Apr 22, 2004)

Hello all,

I am seriously considering buying the Paris Carbon frame, but since I live in South America with no Pinarello dealers nearby I will have to buy it either by phone or internet. Considering this, I have to cut as many chances of missing the frame size as possible so any help is going to be deeply appreciated.

I am 5´8 and currently have to rides: 

A size 56 Trek 5600
A size 56 Cannondale Six 13

I really don´t know much about geometry (and thus don´t know any geometry differences between the two rides I own) and how that affects overall comfort on the bike but I can tell I feel much better riding the Trek (which I believe is measured 56 center to top instead of the 613´s center to center)

Is this information I have given enough so that you can give me your best recomendation on which Pinarrelo Paris Carbon frame will be ok for me? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

*My $.02*

Let me preface with: i don't own a pinarello, but i do own a madone. Looking at the fit chart for pinarello, it appears that the paris 55cm is the closest match to a 56cm Trek.
Here is the fit chart for the paris: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1846
Here is the fit chart for trek (select geometry tab): http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1463000&f=1

Good luck


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, 1-2win!
I have had the same troubles a half year ago.
Look at this thread, please, and read it till the end - you will find the answer:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78344

I can say again: note, if you currently ride 56 cm C-to-C frame, your goal will be 55 cm with the Paris Carbon. If your frame is 56 C-to-T, you need even smaller Paris for the same match (I would say nearly 54 cm). Just measure the head tube on your frame and try to compare results with Paris geometry chart (the link in the post above). Also, keep in mind that Pinarellos has shorter top tubes, so you will have to play with the longer stem to obtain the proper fit.
I have the Paris Carbon 51.5 cm. Before I rode 53 cm Pinarello Prince.
Good luck!


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

1-2win
By the way, I just noted, that you are 5'8 (172.32 cm - Am I right?). It's the same like me! How do you ride 56 cm frame?
Even if that frame is 56 C-to-T, looks a bit large for you... Should be close to 53 or 54 C-to-C, in my opinion. Relative to this, you may choose 51.5 or 53 Paris carbon. I can tell you also that my 51.5 Paris Carbon has 135 mm head tube and 555 mm seat tube (measuring from center of BB to the top of seat collar).


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*my .02*

I ride a 4:13 and have another older Pinarello. I am 5'11 and ride a 55cm. Pinarello top tubes are long, use that as your guide IMHO


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

triple b:
Hi! You right with the F4:13 - it's a different story, this frames have a bit different geometry. But here we are talking about Paris. I do not own the F4:13, so can't say anything, but my Paris is just next to me...


----------



## 1-2win (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you all for your replies.

igor-jz, I am sorry, my real height is 180 cm (5´11), since I normally use the metric system I made a horrendous mistake while transforming it to feet and inches . 

It seems that I will need to buy a 54 or 55 cm frame based on what you guys have told me.

One more thing, what is the size of the front derraileur clamp? I have to check if the one currently being used in the 613 will fit or not.

Thanks again


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

1-2win,
I am sorry, but didn't understand what you mean by saying "613"... Probably this is a model of your Cannondale frame? The front derailleur clamp for Paris Carbon is 35 mm.
If you are 180 cm, the 55 cm Paris looks very close to you... As I think.
Good luck!


----------



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

*Pinarello Paris Sizing*

I'm 182cm tall and have a relatively short inseam of 83cm, My saddle heigh is 75cm from center of BB on my Colnago Dream B-Stay size 55 with TT of 54.3 and a 120 mm stem.

Due to all this I was incline in selecting a Paris size 53 with TT 54.5 or 54 with TT 55, because I 'm limited in traditional frames on standover clearance.

Any advise is very much welcome on this matter.

Best Regards,


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

@Maestep, I am comparable in size to you and tend towards the 54cm Prince with 55cm top tube. Now ride Cervelo 54 with 54.5 cm TT, butwould prefer the bit longer headtube on the 54 comparable to the 53 to educe the number of spacers. This will make the front even stronger!


----------



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

Arnoud,

I agree with your advise....believe the best geometry would be a 54 with a TT of 55.

Best Regards,


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I too was looking at the Prince, but didn't like the fact that it seemed I would have very little seat post showing on the size I needed.....I guess that is the consequence of a thick tubed bike with a level top tube..
I have a saddle height of 73cm (center of bb to top of saddle, measured along seat tube).
I normally ride a '54' cannondale. So top tube length for me is about 54.5. 
The prince in a 51.5 would be short in the TT and the head tube. The 53 prince seems good for those two measurements, but again, looks like the seat is hardly out of the frame...

Does anyone have a pic of a '53' prince with a saddle height close to 73 they could post a pic of???


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

The seat wil be " optical" 2 cm less out of the frame, so there will be 17 cm left on a 54. Not sure yet how this wil look.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

gibson00:

I have the Paris frame, and with my saddle heigth 74 cm there are 18.5 cm of exposed seat post (measuring to the top of the saddle). The frame is 51.5, the seat tube is 555 mm (c to t). You can compare two frames (see pina's web, geometry chart) and make you own measurements. I hope it can help somehow...
Good luck!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

igor-jz said:


> gibson00:
> 
> I have the Paris frame, and with my saddle heigth 74 cm there are 18.5 cm of exposed seat post (measuring to the top of the saddle). The frame is 51.5, the seat tube is 555 mm (c to t). You can compare two frames (see pina's web, geometry chart) and make you own measurements. I hope it can help somehow...
> Good luck!



Is there a pic of your bike posted anywhere?
Thanks!


----------

